# What is Meagan Good wearing?



## Shawty_DIGGA (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey ladies. I need your recs for Meagan's lip colour in those pics.
I'm interested in everythibg: lipglasses, lustreglasses, plushglasses, lipsticks and also combos. 

















Also I love how her skin looks, but I just can't understand is it so oily (on some pictures it looks so) or is it a highlighter on her nose, apples of the cheeks and chin.
















Do you have any recs for that sort of highlighter, like on the last photo?
I need recs for items from permanent line or from coming or current collections, cause I don't have access to LE's.

Thanks a lot))


----------



## Shawty_DIGGA (Oct 5, 2008)

girls please, I need your help)


----------



## florabundance (Oct 5, 2008)

she's so gorgeous! for the lip rec's on the first pics it looks almost like she's wearing clear lipglass or maybe c-thru right?
and im not sure about a highlighter rec..sorry..but im sure someone on here will know eventually


----------



## Shawty_DIGGA (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_she's so gorgeous! for the lip rec's on the first pics it looks almost like she's wearing clear lipglass or maybe c-thru right?
and im not sure about a highlighter rec..sorry..but im sure someone on here will know eventually_

 
thank you)
I think it's something more pink then c-thru
I ain't got a clue, wnay it can be)


----------



## florabundance (Oct 6, 2008)

ooo ok, i know that florabundance is a soft pink (cos i use it always lol) so u could look into that?


----------



## kimmy (Oct 7, 2008)

she might just be wearing a clear gloss in that first look...the variation in colour on her lips looks pretty natural to me, just a little glossier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for a highlighter, i can't sing the praises of nars albatross more. it's suitable for all skintones, will last you forever and makes the perfect barely there shimmery highlight.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought she was possibly just wearing transparent gloss?

Maybe a bit of brown coloured lipstick, or perhaps Glitsy kiss with a darker lipstick underneath.

I think C-thru is a good bet too!


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 7, 2008)

In the first 2 pics she's probably using clear gloss, but I get a similar lipcolor to the 3rd pic when I use Nars Stolen Kisses.


----------



## lipshock (Oct 7, 2008)

Meagan Good is my hair and makeup inspiration!  :]  She's so gorgeous!


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 7, 2008)

^^^

I agree!! She's fabulous.


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 7, 2008)

She's so pretty. She's like a chocolate Megan Fox lol
ahem anyways..
I don't think her face is oily, I think she's going for the dewy look.
As for lips, it looks pretty much like clear gloss so maybe C-thru or  Oyster Girl?


----------



## chavezwifey (Oct 7, 2008)

i think she's so pretty .. maybe you can take a pic and show your MA maybe she can help you ♥


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 8, 2008)

Who is she anyways? Totally beautiful, I'm digging the nip in the 2nd to last. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And her lips are amazing and full - they've practically got their own zip code! 
Ok I belong in 3rd grade for that one.


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Who is she anyways? Totally beautiful, I'm digging the nip in the 2nd to last. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And her lips are amazing and full - they've practically got their own zip code! 
Ok I belong in 3rd grade for that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Meagan Good - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh, and I don't know about a powder highlighter creating that effect...Her look is so dewy, it's got to be a cream or liquid. Just a dab, whatever it is.


----------



## nunu (Oct 8, 2008)

for the dewy/highlighted look try benefit's moon beam i use it sometimes to highlight my cheeckbones and it creates dewyness to my cheekbones.

I love the 6th picture!! I would love recc's on the whole look! She's gorgeous, thanks for this thread!


----------



## EyebrowsnLips (Oct 28, 2008)

Alrighty I've been really looking for this....and I found out today a blue product on your lips can give you that look. (the first pic)

If you have really pink lips, putting blue on them will tone them down alittle and give it alittle bit of a mauve/light purply look. If the color is too dark/you put too much on/your lips are light, it will make your lips look cold or like your dead or something...ate a popcicle maybe, but you can fix that by putting a different color on top...basically you can layer them for different results.

But there are not that many.....Mac dazzleglass blue comet, Mac Blast O'Blue (which are both not available anymore I believe)....and a couple of others from different brands. 

But if you want to try it out at home really quick before you go spend money you can put alittle blue eyeshawdow on your lips before or after a gloss or chapstick or something and you and see how it works for you.  

For the glow I agree w/moon beam.


----------

